# racing car experience in scotland



## crazy (Jan 12, 2006)

am looking to get a voucher for my partner to race a car for fathers day, there is so many packages but dont want one that is just a quick 5 min ride, anyone had any good vouchers for scotland or can reccomend any companies


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't check locations but I used these for dh's 40th - http://www.driversdreamdays.co.uk/index.php

Chux xx

/links


----------

